# saburr tooth burrs bits



## shoot (Jul 20, 2009)

has anyone used those saburr tooth burrs??
id like some advice if you would folks,i recently built a copy carver with the mind to make the odd stock,corbell etc.
i had a crack with it yesterday using a peice of african walnut and an old gun stock.
well things didnt go to well with it partly because the stylus i made was slightly out so taking a little too much wood off in places.
so ive been looking for carving bits with matching stylus,s and have only come up with the above mentioned so far.
what appeals to me is that they supply the matching stylus to each bit
but i cant visualize them moveing wood like or as fast as conventional bits.
are they more than capable? or have i got to remove as much wood as possible before useing these burrs?thanks shoot


----------



## shoot (Jul 20, 2009)

has anyone used them?its a hundred dollars i cant really afford if they are not up to it,
i was hoping to get the nod from some body,thanks.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Carbide carving burrs have been around for a long time. Not much has changed in their construction or ability. Duck carvers have been using Kutzall and Typhoon burrs in their Foredoms for years. They work well, much better than bladed cutters of other types of burrs. The Saburrs come with a matched stylus, that is their USP.. The hot product in this market at the moment are DuraGrit tools. A machinist should be able to make you a matching stylus, and save you a lot of money.


----------



## shoot (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks for the reply mike im just in the process of ordering some of those i mentioned so i,ll find out soon enough.thanks for your time mike, daz


----------

